# The Natural on Blu Ray in April



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the most popular sports movies of all time, THE NATURAL, is scheduled for release April 6, 2010.

The classic PG flick, starring Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glen Close, and Kim Bassinger, will be in 1:85:1 ration, and have many of the same bonus content as the standard SD version, as well as BD-Live.

It should be available for pre-order various places within the next few weeks.

A must-have in my BD inventory.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Great movie.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish it contained the DC version of the movie like the SD has.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dario33 said:


> I wish it contained the DC version of the movie like the SD has.


It might...all the BD content details have not been released.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Dario33 said:


> I wish it contained the DC version of the movie like the SD has.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> It might...all the BD content details have not been released.


Would that be like this: The Natural (Director's cut) Blu-ray?



Hopefully the transfer will be a good one. For now it's on my pre-order list, though if the reviews aren't favorable then I may just stick with the DVD copy that I already have.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> Would that be like this: The Natural (Director's cut) Blu-ray?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the transfer will be a good one. For now it's on my pre-order list, though if the reviews aren't favorable then I may just stick with the DVD copy that I already have.


That's the one! 

This is one of my top 10 movies favorites....so its a done deal to get it here.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

bdowell said:


> Would that be like this: The Natural (Director's cut) Blu-ray?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the transfer will be a good one. For now it's on my pre-order list, though if the reviews aren't favorable then I may just stick with the DVD copy that I already have.


I think this is listing error on Amazon's part. I believe it was already confirmed at www.blu-ray.com that The Natural BD will not be the director's cut of the movie.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dario33 said:


> I think this is listing error on Amazon's part. I believe it was already confirmed at www.blu-ray.com that The Natural BD will not be the director's cut of the movie.


Could be right...not seeing it anywhere else either...


----------

